# Long Island



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

Open will start in the Quarry
Qual will start in the front field
Use Blueberry Gate for both. Good luck to all.


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Qualifying callbacks to the 3rd: 2, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11

Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Open callbacks to 2nd series... 33 dogs: 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,12,13,15,18,19,20,
22,23,24,26,27,28,29,30,31,35,36,38,
39,40,41,42,43

#1 starts series 2
Scratches: 16, 44, 45

Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Qualifying placements:

1) #4 - Chet's Keystone Crackem - Kate - O/Dave Rebarchak H/Jerry Houseweart
2) #2 - Bluewater's Tight Lines - Catch - O/H Tim Mueller
3) #6 - Colonial Hannah T - Hannah - O/H Diana Cooper
4) #9 - Santa Fe's Code Roux - Rowdy - O/Mike Morris H/Bill Thompson

RJ) - #8 - Rebel Ridge Scarlet Fever - Rash - O/H Jeff Lyons

Jams: 
#7 - Leezza's Louis Vuitton - Lexxi - O/Chuck Erwine H/Bill Thompson

#10 - Brassfire's Sparks to Dynamite - O/H Tom Prendergast

Congrats to all!

Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Open callbacks to 3rd series... 26 dogs: 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,12,13,15,18,19,20,
22,27,30,35,36,38,39,41,42,43

#13 starts 3rd series... Meet 8 am at Hank's Barn.

Barb


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

Amat will start on Rt 30,1/2 mi west of Fleming Pike. Derby will start in front field at Hanks use Blueberry Gate. There will be ample signage to all stakes. Good luck to all!


----------



## upstateny (May 8, 2015)

Thank you for posting Barb 
Michelle

Good luck Barb, Lisa, Grace, Laura!!!!! Go Lady's


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Open callbacks to the last series.. 11 dogs.. 1,3,4,8,12,15,18,19,22,30,38

Dog #35 (#38) starts

Barb

Thx Michelle


----------



## CRNAret (Oct 3, 2012)

Come on Ten!


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

Amateur callbacks to 3rd: 1,2,4,7,10,12,13,14,15,18,20,21,22,25,30,34,37,39,40,41,42,44,45,46. 24 Dogs. We will be at Bill Thompsons Blue Spring Kennels for the remainder of the Trial. 8am start. Good luck to all!


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

1st-3 Lucy/ Ottman
2nd-19 Payton/Thompson
3rd-12 Kenny/Forry
4th-18 Nitro/ Forry
RJ-15 Mickey/Forry
Jams- 1,4,8,22,30,38

Congrats to all!


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

Derby results
1st- Drake/Willow
2nd-2 Wave/ McGarrel-Young
3rd- Hank/ Carrion
4th- Trip / Bart Clark

Congrats to all


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Congrats to Josie. Pretty sure that got Lucy her AFC. And to Sammie the 2nd qualified Payton for the National Open


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats yaul ! Yay Drake ! Two weeks in a row.Wayda go!!


----------

